# Scene Inspiration Pics



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I came accross these pics of an abandoned hospital. Got some good ideas from some pics. Just thought they may help some of you.

Here is the link:

http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com/linda_vista_hospital.htm

Dustyn


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

That place is loaded with would-be props!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a creepy place.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*I kind of like the blood sample filing cabinet the best. These pics would make excellent reference for my drawings. Thanks for sharing the link. 

Also if you click the link at the bottom of the page it takes you to another website with more photos of abandoned places all over the country.*


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love abandoned places and structures. I don't know why...maybe that's why I love Weird NJ magazine. Photographer's dream is to capture these places I keep looking for an opp.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

It surprised me to see so many things left! Rent me a huge U-Haul and start loading!!!! LOL


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If the place were a little more decayed and the paint more peeled it would look like Silent Hill. I was almost expecting a picture with a bunch of creepy nurses shambling down the hall carrying weapons.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Revenant said:


> If the place were a little more decayed and the paint more peeled it would look like Silent Hill. I was almost expecting a picture with a bunch of creepy nurses shambling down the hall carrying weapons.


yeah haha i take it you've seen the movie too? I never got to play the games


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Delapidated Dreams!


----------

